# Desktop erweitern  --  2. Grafikkarte?!



## alexanderneipp (30. September 2003)

Hallo erstmal,

folgendes:
Habe neulich bei nem Kollegen gesehen, dass er seinen Desktop vergrößert hat. Es waren praktisch zwei nebeneinanderstehende Bildschirme an einem PC. Da hat er dann beispielsweise Werkzeuge oder ganze Programme "ausgelagert".

Wie mach ich denn sowas? Hab Windows XP Prof.
Hab auch schon gelesen, dass das mit 3 Bildschirme geht...

Kann mir jemand helfen?

THANX!


----------



## Retlaw (30. September 2003)

Bei mir ist das unter "Eigenschaften von Anzeige", das ist der Dialog wo du Bildschirmschoner und so einstellen kannst. Da gibts eine Registerkarte auf der man den Desktop auf mehrere Bildschirme verteilen kann. Die ist allerdings nur vorhanden wenn dein Rechner (gemeint ist natürlich Hardware, also Grafkkarte, und software, also Treiber) so etwas unterstützt.

Dazu brauchst du aber eine Steckkarte mit mehreren Anschlüssen für Bildschirme, is aber klar oder ?


----------



## alexanderneipp (30. September 2003)

Das es solche Grafikkarten gibt ist klar.
Ich hab aber auchg schon von der Lösung gehört, dass man eine PCI-Grafikkarte zusätzlich einschiebt und dann den gleichen Effekt hat, weiß da jemand was davon?


----------



## Frank Loizzi (3. Oktober 2003)

*PCI Grafikkarte zusätzlich...*

Hallo,

du kannst ab Windows 2000 10 zusätzliche Grafikkarten einbauen. Nur eine davon kann eine AGP Grafikkarte sein, es gibt ohnehin nur ein Steckplatz dafür. Du solltest allerdings damit rechnen, dass nicht jede Kombination zusammen läuft.

Ciao

Frank Loizzi


----------

